# non electrician injury



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

What did he land on, the hoods over the machine?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

backstay said:


> What did he land on, the hoods over the machine?


I think on the floor. I won't get the incident report until tomorrow. I think he's very lucky


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I use to work at a paper mill. Our floor to ceiling was much higher than that. Maybe more like 60 ft to the floor. I just remember working on the overhead cranes was up there. Not as bad as the recovery boiler. That was 10 floors and most were 20 feet.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

He may have landed on the mezzanine


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Broken pelvis, broken ribs, and a punctured lung. He went in for his first surgery today. Very lucky for falling 41ft.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Broken pelvis, broken ribs, and a punctured lung. He went in for his first surgery today. Very lucky for falling 41ft.


Yes he is very lucky..


----------

